# Hyatt Sunset Harbor



## frankhi (Apr 15, 2012)

We have been to Sunset Harbor several times before, but which non-ground floor, 2
br flat (as opposed to a townhouse) would you suggest I request? (View not that
important) Thanks


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 15, 2012)

We just returned last week from Sunset Harbor and liked rm 121 a lot (second floor). 131 would be even better.  It's a quiet building with a great pool view.


----------



## Kal (Apr 16, 2012)

Almost every non-ground floor unit is different.  It all comes down to personal preference.  As an example, the 2 BR units in Bldg 3 have a very large octagonal living room with large glass dining room table.  Others have larger or small balconies.


----------



## frankhi (Apr 16, 2012)

As I said, in my post, I have been there before, I know there are several different layouts. I haven't stayed in them all, so I was asking which ones people like. Have you ever been there? Which unit(s)? What did you think of them?


----------



## Kal (Apr 16, 2012)

I've stayed at Sunset Harbor about 25 times over 12 years.  It's always interesting to stay in a different unit just to see how it feels.  In February we stayed in the 1 BR town house and that was fun to try.  The problem is if you get your mind set on a particular unit, it might be an HRPP unit where it's owner occupied during your stay.  Then you have to think about the proximity to the elevators or the garbage trucks in the AM.  Lots of drama.


----------

